# Recommendations on a thin, flexible, arm guard?



## avnflew (Nov 18, 2011)

I shoot compound and from the way my elbow is turned in, I sometimes have those moments where the string will hit my arm. I currently own a beiter arm guard and an arm guard from AAE.

The problem with the Beiter arm guard is that it's a little too thick, and sometimes the tapered end will actually raise up, and when I release, the string will dig under my arm guard and affect my shot.

I found that the AAE arm guard is much thinner, but do you guys have any recommendations on a thinner, more flexible arm guard?

Thanks!


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

I do know 1 thing, don't buy the Easton ones. The elastic is exposed so the thing frays and eventually breaks very fast.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Cartel CR-3 armguards are very light and flexible, held by elastic and a toggle. Its what I use and it conforms to my arm very nicely. The only downside is the elastic stretches and loses its properties easily, but you could probably replace it easily enough yourself if it becomes a problem.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a never been used, extra, all black, AAE armguard

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...tabs/archery-armguards.html?manufacturer=1890

I sell to you for $9 shipped (that'll save you $1 and shipping costs )


----------



## dm239 (Aug 3, 2011)

http://ezgriparmguard.com/index.html


----------



## avnflew (Nov 18, 2011)

Flehrad said:


> Cartel CR-3 armguards are very light and flexible, held by elastic and a toggle. Its what I use and it conforms to my arm very nicely. The only downside is the elastic stretches and loses its properties easily, but you could probably replace it easily enough yourself if it becomes a problem.


Have you had the chance to look at the other Cartel armguards? It seems like Lancaster only has Cartel CR-2 and other ones...


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Let's fix your arm, then you won't need one so bad.

Put your bow arm out straight to your side and lean against a wall comfortably. Your fingers should be pointed almost up. Come off the wall, tilt your hand down with the wrist. This is the position your hand should be in while in the bow.

When holding the bow, keep the center of the grip on the thumb side of the life line, and keep your arm position as on the wall. With just a little practice, you should never need an arm guard again. A good way to help figure this had position out is to tuck your pinkey, ring, and midle finger into your palm (not arround the grip). That will nearly force you to have the correct hand position.


----------



## anteater2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with Huntmaster 100%. But until you completely fix your form I use a Bohning arm guard (not the sleeve), I personally like it but It still can pop up, I think the one that might best fit you is one of those long ones that bend with your elbow. Or another idea I had that I hadnt tried was buying one of those compression sleeves, the most flexibility with some protection. But take my advice with a grain of salt, we all have personal preferences

Good Luck!!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

*Arm Guard.*

Hi,
This is an arm guard made from leather, home made, it is 9" long and 4" wide.
Holes punched with proper tool and simply strung with a strong lace.
It works well, you can set it over the spot you are being slapped on and it should cure it.
Don't take any notice of my "Bow Stance" etc... I have corrected all of that and fire on both sides now, I am left handed.
The advice given above was what I used and held the bow differently with proper grip.
If you think it could work for you PM me your name and address and I will send it to you free of charge.
I am in AT since '09 and have met so many honest and helpful people it will be a small gesture on my part to say thank you to you all over there.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree that checking form first is key. Better to fix the underlying issue when possible than to simply try to put a Band Aid over it. You said it yourself: "they way [your] elbow is turned in". So turn it out. Your elbow should be facing away from you when you shoot. Reminds me of a Henny Youngman joke "Doc, it hurts when I do this." "Don't do that."

So work on fixing your form, but it is ok wear a full length armguard--the kind that covers both forearm and upper arm while doing so.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've been using a thin, flexible green armguard with 3 elastic straps made by Primos. I find them at Bass Pro or Cabelas. Very light, cool, and inexpensive. I used the Saunders armguards for years (as did Butch and Vic) but these are thinner and more flexible, which I like. Cooler too.

John


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the Lebrunet carbon guards are very thin, but I will add another vote for fixing the form issue, in which case the problem will go away.

chances are a combination of poor grip and slumped shoulder are causing the strike.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I'll give another vote for the Lebrunet. He also make a soft plastic version with Flex plastic. Not easy to get to the US though.

TomG


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

http://www.amazon.com/Primos-6548-Compact-Arm-Guard/dp/B003U635FI

That's what I've been using. Works pretty darn good.

And a string slapping the forearm is not always a form issue. Often it's a setup issue (string not on plane, usually) or just the bow itself. Some bows hit the arm more than others. Brace ht. can affect this a lot too. So don't always just assume it's your form.

John


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

Flehrad said:


> Cartel CR-3 armguards are very light and flexible, held by elastic and a toggle. Its what I use and it conforms to my arm very nicely.


Yes.
Use this when shooting with rainjacket etc.
Very light and flexible.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> And a string slapping the forearm is not always a form issue.


Quite true. But I'd say that for a shooter who says "I shoot compound and from the way my elbow is turned in, I sometimes have those moments where the string will hit my arm" I'd say look at form first, and I think that generally makes sense as the order to work through for problem solving clearance issues.


----------



## avnflew (Nov 18, 2011)

My problem is that I have a problem with hyperextending my arm and when I try to turn it in at full draw, there's considerable strain (and sometimes pain). Any tips? I'm a lefty btw, but right hand dominant.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I have been using the AAE guard for over a year. I really like it.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

W&W makes a nice thin arm guard. 

http://www.win-archery.com/aearmguard

It's made from a thin piece of aluminum with a felt back so you can shape it to fit your arm. The side towards the bowstring is smooth epoxy type material.

http://www.win-archery.com/armguard

The carbon arm guard is thin as well but you can't shape it.


----------

